# [SOLVED] Dual Network Issues



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello all,

I am currently running two networks on my PC. 

I have two network adapters (one on the motherboard, the other a PCI card) and have set up two networks. The PCI card connects to the adsl modem for internet and network sharing. The Motherboard adapter is set up as a "Music" network using an Apple Airport Express and is used for streaming music around the house. 

I have had this set up working and perfectly but now have some issues with it.

While the Network sharing is working fine and the "Music" network is working fine, I am having trouble accessing the internet on the computer. When I disable the "Music" network the internet works perfectly, it is only when I am trying to get both networks working at the same time do I have issues.

It is almost like the PC is trying to connect to the Internet through the "Music" network and not through the correct adapter. In the "network and sharing" center the "Music" network shows "No internet access" and the Adsl network shows "Internet" under access type.

I am running windows 8. Is there any setting I should be changing to tell the computer to use the adsl network to access the internet?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as this is very frustrating......

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

The problem is that whichever connection is activated first creates what's known as a "default route." All of the traffic the computer generates is moved across that route.

What you need to do is modify the routing table to tell the computer where to send traffic. First, deactivate both network interfaces. Then re-activate your Internet-connected interface. Once it is functional, open a command prompt by typing "cmd" into the search box (I believe it's still there and accessible from the Win8 desktop; if not, maybe someone who actually uses Win8 can chime in).

Once you have a command prompt open, type the following (after modifying it per the next paragraph) and then press Enter:

```
route -p add xxx.xxx.xxx.0 mask 255.255.255.0 yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy
```
Replace the xxx address with the first three octets of the motherboard adapter's IP address. Replace the yyy address with the IP address of the Airport Express. More than likely each will be something along the lines of 192.168.1.xxx and 192.168.1.1. If you do not know what they are, disable the Internet adapter and re-enable the Music adapter. Then in the command prompt window, type:

```
ipconfig
```
Ignore the disabled adapter, and look at the IPv4 address and default gateway address of the enabled adapter. The former will be the xxx address and the latter will be the yyy address.

As I said, I don't use Windows 8, so there could be changes which have been made that I am not aware of. If the above does not work, perhaps someone else can describe the process in updated terms.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

You want to make sure your 2nd network nic ip settings do not include a gateway entry.


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Hi, 
Thank you for your answers, however, my ip address in ipconfig seem a bit odd. As you can see from the below, the ip addresses all start with 10.0.x.x and not 192.168.x.x. Is this an issue? I tried the command line in the above post and it registered as OK! but it did not fix the issue. Am I doing something wrong???

Also I am not sure how to make sure my 2nd network nic settings do not include a gateway entry. Can you adivse how to check?

Many thanks again for your time and efforts.
Thanks,
Mark.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f4f3:8d1e:8aae:57c4%23
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1803:1267:3431:cb8
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1803:1267:3431:cb8%15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {1B5D139A-969D-48E2-80E2-C5073C816D6B}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.iiNet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BB75DD7D-C90D-421C-8D51-138C72DE2678}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>route -p add 10.0.1.4 mask 255.255.255.0 10.1.1.5
OK!

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Alright, close, but not quite.

First, you'll need to delete the route you just created

```
route delete 10.0.1.4
```
Next, use

```
route -p add 10.0.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.0.1.7
```
What that will do is send any traffic bound for a 10.0.1.* address to 10.0.1.7, which should be the IP address of your Airport. Any traffic _not_ bound for 10.0.1.* will be routed across the default gateway on your other adapter, which should be your Internet-connected router or DSL modem (I'm assuming DSL due to the iiNet domain).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

I would suggest there is no need for routes in this setup. Routing is not the issue. The issue is having two gateways and windows picking the wrong one.

Also note you did a ipconfig but not a ipconfig /all which posts more information like if using dhcp and what dns is set to. Please post the results of a ipconfig /all

When you do so also point out which interface is the "music" network. I suspect its not the iinet connection but need to confirm. 

The Apple network should not have a gateway entry since it has no gateway to the internet.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

It depends on whether one wants to use DHCP or not. Is there a way to delete a default gateway in Windows using DHCP without reconfiguring the server (some consumer routers will not allow it) not give a gateway address? Other than the route command, I don't know a way around that. I also don't do much Windows routing though.

With a static address, yeah, just deleting the gateway address should work.

That said, I set up a connection using DHCP and the route mechanism I described doesn't work correctly. It's actually easier than described:

```
route -f
route -p add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 10.1.1.1 metric 10
```
That'll add a gateway route for your Internet connection with a higher priority than any default, while leaving the dynamic routes intact. It tested fine on one of my dual-card machines.

If you're manually setting the address and gateway, then as Wand3r3r said, just delete the default gateway on the Airport connection.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Just one pc you would do a static assignment if the Airport could not be configured to leave the gateway entry out. After all there is no gateway to the internet on the Airport.

Upping the metric on the airport connection should also work.

You would think MS would be smarter as to the actual gateway


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Hi, 
I tried both of the above suggestions but they don't seem to have worked, I am still getting limited / no internet access. 

My ipconfig /all is below - iinet is the adsl service and the pc connects to it through a modem on "Ethernet 2", the Airport Express (no internet / music only) is connected to "Ethernet".

I am not sure but the 10.0.1.1 address may be coming from when I set up the airport express network for playing music via airplay via the instructions in this post: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3361906?start=0&tstart=0 which got me to manually add the 10.0.1.1 ip address to set up the network. Could this be the problem? This ip address seems to keep coming up in all this.

As I said, I have had it set up and running without an issue but I had to remove the airport express for travel and now I can't get it running again......

I am not sure about Wand3r3r's suggestion for configuring the airport to leave the gateway out. 

Ipconfig / all below.

Thanks again for your efforts - I really appreciate it. Sorry for my late responses but I am in Australia and the time zones are not in our favor.

Cheers,
Mark.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Win7a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : iiNet

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-3A-35-D5-58-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f4f3:8d1e:8aae:57c4%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2013 10:20:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 January 2013 10:20:12
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 398998069
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-18-D1-E3-1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2013 10:20:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 January 2013 10:20:12
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 203190117
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-18-D1-E3-1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.iiNet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BB75DD7D-C90D-421C-8D51-138C72DE2678}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

It appears you misunderstood the advice. You were to take ONLY the gateway entry off the NON IINET connection, not off the iinet connection which is your connection to the internet.

No gateway = no internet :-(

Your ip addressing is correct so that is not an issue.


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Ahhh ok, I am not sure how I took it off or how to put the gateway back on. Can you advise how I put the gateway back onto the iinet connection?
I am feeling a little stupid now 
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

You just logon to your router again and put the gateway entry back which is 10.1.1.1 back into the dhcp server setting for the lan.

Don't be too hard on yourself  Not like you do this every day.


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Cool, Thank you again for your help and patience. 

I am getting confused between 10.0.1.1 (airport / music) and 10.1.1.1 (iinet / adsl modem) .......
....anyhow, the DHCP server on the adsl modem is set to 10.1.1.1 on the adsl modem (it seemed to always to have been). 

I am getting limited internet access on the PC now, however, it is very, very slow and websites frequently times out when loading (including Google). I have another PC on the same modem and the load times are massively faster on that one and the same websites don't time out when loaded on that one. When I disable the Airport / music connection the load times speed up again and there are no issues. I have not problems with network sharing or accessing files across the network - that has never been affected.

Is there something I can do about the load times when I have both the networks enabled?

Sorry for asking so many questions, I am limited in my network knowledge but am trying to learn.

Cheers,
Mark.

Here is my ipconfig /all again if it is needed:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sparky>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Win7a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : iiNet

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-3A-35-D5-58-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f4f3:8d1e:8aae:57c4%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 05 January 2013 11:40:58
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2013 11:40:57
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 398998069
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-18-D1-E3-1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2013 10:30:02
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2013 11:40:52
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 203190117
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-18-D1-E3-1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:85b:a02:3431:cb8(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::85b:a02:3431:cb8%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BB75DD7D-C90D-421C-8D51-138C72DE2678}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.iiNet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Sparky>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

From what I see assign a static IP address to the computer/s attached to airport so I see an IP address of 10.0.1.7 to the music network using dhcp.

On the the Ethernet adapter Ethernet non iiNet network assign an IP address of 10.0.1 200 and subnet mask 255.255.255.0 do not assign a default gateway.

This address outside of your router dhcp scope.

Check for internet connectivity and connection to music network.

Test on one computer first and adjust on subsequent computer/s with different IP addresses outside of dhcp scope.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

It can always be a good thing to pause and review the information at hand.
It can be difficult scrolling thru the thread to review information.

We have:

*Interface to the internet*

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled 

*Music lan*

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1*<--why is this still here?*
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


Everything looks perfect except we still have the gateway entry on the music interface.

Did you decide to do the metric change? Please post the results of a [ route print] (actual command done at a command prompt) so we can see the metric values.


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Hi,

Thanks for replying again.

This is all way above my level of expertise and I appreciate all that you guys are doing. Thanks. The Ip address 10.0.1.1 is the one that I manually added when setting up my Airport / Airplay network for the music - I added 10.0.1.1 manually as the router address for the network. 

The Route Print is:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>print route
Can't find file route

C:\WINDOWS\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
17...c8 3a 35 d5 58 bc ......Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
16...1c 6f 65 9f 48 2c ......Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
13...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
14...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
15...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.0.1.1 10.0.1.7 20
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.1.1.1 10.1.1.5 20
10.0.1.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
10.0.1.7 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
10.0.1.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
10.1.1.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 10.1.1.5 276
10.1.1.5 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.1.1.5 276
10.1.1.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.1.1.5 276
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 10.1.1.5 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.1.1.5 276
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
Network Address Netmask Gateway Address Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.1.1.1 10
===========================================================================

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
13 306 ::/0 On-link
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
13 306 2001::/32 On-link
13 306 2001:0:9d38:953c:24d2:1204:3431:cb8/128
On-link
16 276 fe80::/64 On-link
17 276 fe80::/64 On-link
13 306 fe80::/64 On-link
13 306 fe80::24d2:1204:3431:cb8/128
On-link
16 276 fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa/128
On-link
17 276 fe80::f4f3:8d1e:8aae:57c4/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
13 306 ff00::/8 On-link
16 276 ff00::/8 On-link
17 276 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

ok so you didn't do any thing about changing the metric.

So what is the issue taking the gateway off the right interface? You did it once to both. Do it again but leave the one to the internet alone.


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Hi Wand3r3r,
I am not sure exactly how I changed the metric in the first place - I am not even sure exactly what this means. Would you mind posting step-by-step instructions as to how I can change it / take the the gateway off the right interface? Is this the same thing or different things? Sorry, I am not 100% sure what all this means or how I go about changing or doing the above.
Thanks for you help and patience.
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Lets forget the metric for right now.

Do you remember what you did that resulted in both gateways being gone in post #9?

You want to do the same thing again but ONLY ON THE AIRPORT. That's all you have to do. You just want it to look like this again.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes *<---but still using the airports dhcp serv
*Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2013 10:20:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 January 2013 10:20:12
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : * <--no gateway
*DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Sounds like a good idea but the problem is I am not sure what I did in post 9 - I am pretty sure it was because of the "route -f" command which according to the link to the microsoft page clears all the route table of all entries.

I am not sure how to delete just one. I have tried the following commands:

route delete 10.0.1.1

route delete 10.0.1.1 mask 255.255.255.0

route delete 10.0.1.1 mask 255.255.255.0 metric 10

All of which had the following message "The route deletion failed: Element not found."

I don't really understand all of this to be honest and I am not sure how to delete / change these settings. Any help would be appreciated on how I can make the changes below:
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes *<---but still using the airports dhcp serv
*Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2013 10:20:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 January 2013 10:20:12
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : * <--no gateway
*DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1 

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

This article below may help with metric:

Change the interface metric on a network adapter | Windows Reference


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

Actually, it's odd because the metric is clearly changed as a persistent route near the middle of the "route print" command, but the dual default routes at the top are both still showing an identical metric of 20. That ... should not be happening, and I'm not sure why it's the case. I'm guessing that "automatic metric" is unticked in one or both advanced configurations for your network adapters, as per the link CyberMan posted.

The routes deleted with "route -f" will be re-added automatically as the machine needs them. All it really did was allow you to add the 0.0.0.0 route. The machine will actually re-create everything you deleted at the next reboot, or (I believe) the next time you re-enable an interface.

In order to undo anything you have done with the "route" command up to the point of the "route print" you posted all you need do is

```
route -f
route delete 0.0.0.0
```
and then reboot the machine.


----------



## Spaaarkz (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Dual Network Issues*

It seems to be working again! Thanks everyone!

Both the network adapters were set to "automatic metric". I followed the instructions in TheCyberman's post and changed the properties on the network adapters (I changed them for both IPv4 and IPv6). I changed the adapter connected to the internet adsl modem to metric 10 and the adapter connected to the Airport Express / Music network to 20 for both IPv4 and IPv6. I am not sure why there is an IPv4 and an IPv6, I am guessing it is an improvement of some kind.

I then ran the "route -f" and the "route delete 0.0.0.0" and rebooted the PC.

When it restarted both the networks are working and internet access is fast again. 

I have posted my route print and ipconfig /all below - looking at the ipconfig /all both the default Gateways remain - should that be the case?

In the route print the metric is 20 and 40 rather than 10 and 20 does it double if you do it for both IPv4 and IPv6? Should I have done it for both the IPv4 and the IPv6 or just one?

I get that the ip address is telling programs where the device is on the network, the metric is telling it which one has the highest priority to use but what does the subnet mask do and why is it needed?

Thanks again for your help and patience it is greatly appreciated and fixed things for me (well, it works now anyway which is fantastic).

Cheers,
Mark.



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Win7a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : iiNet

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-3A-35-D5-58-BC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f4f3:8d1e:8aae:57c4%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2013 17:56:40
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 January 2013 17:56:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 398998069
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-18-D1-E3-1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2013 17:56:40
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 January 2013 17:56:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 203190117
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-18-D1-E3-1C-6F-65-9F-48-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:821:11cd:3431:cb8(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::821:11cd:3431:cb8%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BB75DD7D-C90D-421C-8D51-138C72DE2678}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.iiNet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iiNet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>



C:\WINDOWS\system32>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
17...c8 3a 35 d5 58 bc ......Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
16...1c 6f 65 9f 48 2c ......Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
13...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
14...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
15...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.0.1.1 10.0.1.7 40
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 10.1.1.1 10.1.1.5 20
10.0.1.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
10.0.1.7 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
10.0.1.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
10.1.1.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 10.1.1.5 266
10.1.1.5 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.1.1.5 266
10.1.1.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.1.1.5 266
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 10.1.1.5 266
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.0.1.7 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 10.1.1.5 266
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
13 306 ::/0 On-link
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
13 306 2001::/32 On-link
13 306 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:821:11cd:3431:cb8/128
On-link
16 276 fe80::/64 On-link
17 266 fe80::/64 On-link
13 306 fe80::/64 On-link
13 306 fe80::821:11cd:3431:cb8/128
On-link
16 276 fe80::a468:eabf:9935:dfaa/128
On-link
17 266 fe80::f4f3:8d1e:8aae:57c4/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
13 306 ff00::/8 On-link
16 276 ff00::/8 On-link
17 266 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you don't use IPV6 then as your ipconfig /all tells us then you could have left that and disable ipv6 by removing the checkmark in the properties and clicking ok.

I think you could have just dropped the metric to 30 on the nic used for music network and left the other one at 10 but since it is working now i would leave at that.

For the subnet have a read below:

The importance of the subnet mask

Glad your issue is now resolved and you are welcome.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The routing tables are a funny beast on Windows. It's mostly about getting it to work once, and then the machine will remember what works unless you add additional hardware or make changes to the IP, gateway, or metric of that specific route. Now that it's working, don't be too concerned with the numbers "not looking right." Honestly, the route addresses usually have something that looks funny in them.

The metrics, aside from whether one is higher, lower, or the same as another, are not relevant to anything. You can pick numbers which mean something to you for complex routes, but the actual number itself is arbitrary. That the Music metric was larger than 10 is the only thing that mattered.

Very glad you've got a happy set of connections.


----------

